# Chopin on other intsruments than piano?



## Chopin1975 (Oct 6, 2015)

I have always been fascinated by transcriptions of Chopin! Especially on instruments, like the harp and guitar, that are capable of reproducing most of the original piano part. Now, let's take this video for example, this transcription was composed by a late 19th-century guitarist named Tarrega, who even composed his own virtuoso cadenza at the end. Now, the guitar doesn't have the dynamic range of the guitar, but it can vary its timbre, utilize vibrato, etc... in other words, techniques the piano cannot utilize. So, it's always interesting to hear a performer bring out things in Chopin that one might not necessarily hear in the piano version.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

This might not be what you were looking for, but Chopin did write a lovely cello sonata:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Béla Fleck on banjo and Gary Hoffman on cello playing an arrangement of Chopin's Etude in C sharp minor, Op. 10/4.






Fleck's album _Perpetual Motion_ also includes two Mazurkas. These transcriptions are interesting, but they make me very happy that I play the piano.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Wanda Landowska recorded a mazurka on plucker piano. She said it suited the music becauae it's more colourful than a real piano.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_LuxbNw89Y


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Balakirev did a suite of some Chopin works transcribed for orchestra.

Glazunov did the same thing for the ballet Les Sylphides


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> Balakirev did a suite of some Chopin works transcribed for orchestra.
> 
> Glazunov did the same thing for the ballet Les Sylphides


I really like Les Sylphides, though it's "only" a transcription and not a real Chopin's work 
There's also the trascription of the famous _Lento con gran espressione_ (a Nocturne, but honestly I prefer the real "title", because it's a posthumous work) for piano and violin.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Chopin1975 said:


> Now, let's take this video for example, this transcription was composed by a late 19th-century guitarist named Tarrega, who even composed his own virtuoso cadenza at the end.


wait a minute, are you saying that the tapping at 4:28 is in the transcription made by Tarrega?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Francaix orchestrated the 24 Preludes 
http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Francaix-Preludes-orchestra-Rickenbacher/dp/B000025Q0C





There´s also an arrangemnet of the Fantaisie Impromptu, but not so very successful it seems, IMO


----------

